# Seemingly Bizarre MBTI-Enneagram combinations and what they "looked" like



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> ENFJ 4. You'd think it would be "normal", but they are indeed strange critters. Hugely special snowflakes, demanding of attention, Se shines loudly, they talk incessantly.


I know an ENFJ Four and they are one of the most amazing people I've ever met. And really it is unmistakable that they are both of these types. And when you see it play out it makes so much sense.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

jeb said:


> One thing I've been thinking about with regards to this topic is that each enneagram is going to look a little different when paired with each MBTI type. An ENFP 4 is not going to look the same as an INFJ 4, an INTJ 6 is not going to look like an INFP 6, etc. There seem to be ideas about each MBTI and each enneagram type where its hard for people to reconcile an ENFP 5 or an INTJ 2, but looking at things less simplisitically and meshing the two complex systems together makes more sense, imo.


Exactly. It's so interesting. For instance, I know an INFJ who is a seven (I know that might seem nuts, but it's true...I mean, he is a really rare bird and unusual person and I've never met another like him.) 

And I know at least two (probably three) ENFP fours, which I suppose is a bit more common than my other example. It is notable how different they are from more introverted INFP, INFJ, and ISFP fours. Yet when you see it in action, it is very clear that they are all fours. I know an INTJ five who is very noticably different from two INTP fives I know--much more intense, the others much more lighthearted and flightly. Yet in terms of five-ness they really do have the same motivations and fears.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

I love this post... I'm interested to know if anyone has seen any fours who are not Feeler types on the MBTI and real-life examples/descriptions about what that might have looked like. 

I don't personally know any and I can't think of how that would work. 

Someone above, I think, mentioned an ENTJ four and another mentioned an ESTJ four. I'm trying really, really hard to think about what that must look like and whether or not they could be mistyped. Fours, after all, can be very intellectual and have strong opinions and leadership qualities. 

I do know some self-pres fours who can come across like sixes, and sixes, in turn, can have some strong parallels with types like ENTP (among others.) So I guess what I'm saying is, I know some fours who are quite opinionated and extroverted and could maybe seem like head types...

Still, though...I need to see these alleged T fours in action. Can anyone think of a famous one or any videos?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Why shouldn't I question it? Why is it one of those things that just "are"? There must clearly be some kind of basis or reasoning for this particular belief or you wouldn't assert it.


(That was a bit of sarcasm) :kitteh:

But the point is, when I'm in a very strong 3 mood, it just makes me want to get up and do things. 
Often times, in a very J-like manner: 
"Work and then play" become excited and highly motivated to do some work.
"Finish what you begin" finish things, "achieve" 
"Plan, organize" things (things in general, not only work, but also play).

Just want to take initiative and do/accomplish something
-Can be;
> Working on a new personal project to explore and do something new/different (usually Ne-based)
> Doing something with people
>completing work/schoolwork.
> etc.

A lot of times this happens in a people focused way kind of like feeling energized around people (opposed to drained after extended periods of time with people). So E.

NT stays the same.

It does not turn me into a TeNi though. But do value a lot of things ENTJs do. Like success in an ENTJ-like way.
Or, like a businesswoman.
(Or maybe that's partially the effect of my college)


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

If I'm correct on my typing, I understand INFP 1w2 is pretty unusual. I am 95% sure of the INFP, less on the 1.

I'm not really sure how I am different from other 1s, except I dress a bit more creatively and like some weird stuff. My morals are hard grounded on some deep principals (to date the only ones that continue to get me unnecessarily on people's bad sides are my tut-tut nature towards shoplifting - keeping in mind that most of my friends are artists - and eyerolls towards drugs, alcohol and pickup culture) but otherwise pretty non-traditional. The F? is also supposed to be weird isn't it? I'm definitely feeling dominated. When someone breaks my principals I feel real violated and freak out (in private, of course).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Earthious said:


> (That was a bit of sarcasm) :kitteh:
> 
> But the point is, when I'm in a very strong 3 mood, it just makes me want to get up and do things.
> Often times, in a very J-like manner:
> ...


I don't see how any of that necessarily makes you an ENTJ since you seem to be attributing external behaviors and traits rather than how a type is more cognitively oriented. I mean, by the same token, ESFJ is J and E too, so why not ESFJ over ENTJ? At least that makes more cogntively sense, that you'd tap into your weaker FeSi functions. 

Also, I think another mistake you seem to do is that you associate certain enneagram ideas or values with a type; I don't think success is something ENTJs are more prone to value for example, or that there is a specific ENTJ-way to value success. Not sure why you make that association, so hence I wanted to hear your reasoning.



fawning said:


> If I'm correct on my typing, I understand INFP 1w2 is pretty unusual. I am 95% sure of the INFP, less on the 1.
> 
> I'm not really sure how I am different from other 1s, except I dress a bit more creatively and like some weird stuff. My morals are hard grounded on some deep principals (to date the only ones that continue to get me unnecessarily on people's bad sides are my tut-tut nature towards shoplifting - keeping in mind that most of my friends are artists - and eyerolls towards drugs, alcohol and pickup culture) but otherwise pretty non-traditional. The F? is also supposed to be weird isn't it? I'm definitely feeling dominated. When someone breaks my principals I feel real violated and freak out (in private, of course).


Fi dom and 1 is actually one of the more common 1 combinations.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Entropic said:


> I don't see how any of that necessarily makes you an ENTJ since you seem to be attributing external behaviors and traits rather than how a type is more cognitively oriented. I mean, by the same token, ESFJ is J and E too, so why not ESFJ over ENTJ? At least that makes more cogntively sense, that you'd tap into your weaker FeSi functions.
> 
> Also, I think another mistake you seem to do is that you associate certain enneagram ideas or values with a type; I don't think success is something ENTJs are more prone to value for example, or that there is a specific ENTJ-way to value success. Not sure why you make that association, so hence I wanted to hear your reasoning.
> 
> ...


I know they don't translate. The ENTJ part was kind of a joke (what even is an ENTJ alter ego? :kitteh, but I went with it. Hence that other post. That's also why not esfj because I'm not an SF. The 3 does give some more J-like qualities (and too an extent, E), so it fit with my ENTJ alter ego. It's all just a joke, one I make here on PerC quite often (but I wouldn't expect most of you to know that!) 

(Also, this post is off the record. I have not shared this :happy: )


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

3w4 entp

As a3w4 entp I've probably come off as an enfj or an enfp

Until you've met me personally the entp-ness comes out along with the 3's desire to be respected
Then they're like 
(Insert insult to personality here)
And then they realize I'm scheming:crazy:


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

carolyn_z said:


> I love this post... I'm interested to know if anyone has seen any fours who are not Feeler types on the MBTI and real-life examples/descriptions about what that might have looked like.



I can do that! 

My older brother is an INTJ and a sexual 4, and I'm very sure on both typings. He's *very* dynamic, very volatile. He can be quite cutting and is dismissive of others' emotions and intellect. He is quite intelligent, to be fair (but that doesn't mean he has to be an ass). Part of his "unique persona" is being so much smarter than everyone else; it always set him apart from everyone else, and he always hated it but also craved it (which, from what I understand is kinda 4ish - the withdrawing and wanting from afar, not realizing they're being counterproductive?). He's very impatient with others' ignorance, and despairs at the small scopes most people use in their thinking process - everything is big picture with him, which is perfectly common within the Ni-Te combo. He's also super elitist, most especially with the arts - what counts as "good" music, "good" film, etc. Looks down on the "little people", as both INTJs and 4s are wont to do. 

... It's surprisingly difficult to sum up a sibling to a stranger. I never knew.



On the other hand, I'm a Feeler type 8, which a lot of people insist is contrary  Being an INFJ and an 8 at the same time just makes sense to me. Maybe my brother and I accidentally got assigned each other's Enneagram types or something.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Dunno if this is "bizarre," but my boyfriend is a 7w8 ENFJ. As a consequence, he seems to have a very strong Se flavor to him, almost like he's peacocking the function, but anyone with eyes and ears can tell he's always at the mercy of Fe. He's super aggressive when he gets an idea and will do anything to make it come to fruition... unless it makes someone uncomfortable. People are always the most important part of the equation.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> 3w4 entp
> 
> As a3w4 entp I've probably come off as an enfj or an enfp
> 
> ...


I know an ENTP 3w4. At least, I'm almost positive she is...though she has a ton of 6-ish qualities. I thought she was a six, but then came to realize most of her actions are organized around "selling" her identity to others and a real lot of self-promotion....more than I've ever seen in a six. Basically it's like you just described. Perhaps it indicates self-pres 3?


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

periwinklepromise said:


> I can do that!
> 
> My older brother is an INTJ and a sexual 4, and I'm very sure on both typings. He's *very* dynamic, very volatile. He can be quite cutting and is dismissive of others' emotions and intellect. He is quite intelligent, to be fair (but that doesn't mean he has to be an ass). Part of his "unique persona" is being so much smarter than everyone else; it always set him apart from everyone else, and he always hated it but also craved it (which, from what I understand is kinda 4ish - the withdrawing and wanting from afar, not realizing they're being counterproductive?). He's very impatient with others' ignorance, and despairs at the small scopes most people use in their thinking process - everything is big picture with him, which is perfectly common within the Ni-Te combo. He's also super elitist, most especially with the arts - what counts as "good" music, "good" film, etc. Looks down on the "little people", as both INTJs and 4s are wont to do.
> 
> ...


Actually, great point about INTJ 4s. Now that you mention it, I can conceptualize that....a "moody" intellectual four (I don't mean that as an insult...I'm a moody four, too.) I know an INTJ who has a lot of four qualities and several qualities you mentioned. A very dynamic person with many clearly expressed emotions and many interests in philosophy and the arts. 

I don't think a Feeler type 8 would be uncommon at all...after all, it is in the "reactive" type group (468) and it seems common for fours and eights to misidentify as each other, especially sexual subtypes. I know two eights, both female, who are ENFJs. They are leadership types, often taking a lot of initiative, and both involved in progressive social movements standing up for women and other oppressed groups. They are wonderful people who balance strength of character with an interest in empathizing and trying to help people in pain. What was Martin Luther King's MBTI type? He's a pretty clear 8 to me (and I think Riso/Hudson) and it seems like he'd be an MBTI Feeler...


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm an ENFP type 1, I find that to be quite odd. I haven't seen anyone else with that combination on this forum. I embody perfectionism. I'm far more interested in work than I am play... I don't usually do fun for fun's sake, I much prefer to learn and push myself. But at the same time, I'm easy going, warm, bubbly and noncompetitive.

I am definitely an ENFP and I'm definitely a type 1, but due to the odd combination of the two, I feel quite different to other ENFPs and other type 1s.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

periwinklepromise said:


> On the other hand, I'm a Feeler type 8, which a lot of people insist is contrary  Being an INFJ and an 8 at the same time just makes sense to me. Maybe my brother and I accidentally got assigned each other's Enneagram types or something.


Feeler 8 isn't that odd - it's INFJ 8 which is odd 
Not impossible, mind you, especially given your typing method over at the 8 forum. But the typical 8 image does clash with NiFeTi, IMO. ENFJs FeNiSe fits the active assertive doer default profile much better.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Brains said:


> Feeler 8 isn't that odd - it's INFJ 8 which is odd
> Not impossible, mind you, especially given your typing method over at the 8 forum. But the typical 8 image does clash with NiFeTi, IMO. ENFJs FeNiSe fits the active assertive doer default profile much better.


I was trying to keep the symmetry up, mostly - T4s, F8s. Ya know. And do you mean specifically *my* typing method, or was that a general "you"?

I guess I just don't see what makes the INFJ 8 combo weird? (But it should be said that I typed as INTJ for ages, perhaps in part because of my not-yet-typed 8ness.)


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

periwinklepromise said:


> I guess I just don't see what makes the INFJ 8 combo weird?


Ni-dom and 8 fit like a glove tbh.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

periwinklepromise said:


> I was trying to keep the symmetry up, mostly - T4s, F8s. Ya know. And do you mean specifically *my* typing method, or was that a general "you"?
> 
> I guess I just don't see what makes the INFJ 8 combo weird? (But it should be said that I typed as INTJ for ages, perhaps in part because of my not-yet-typed 8ness.)


The one here. As I said before, the typical 8 image (belligerent, domineering, has to be the boss, etc. basically just read the R&H description) clashes with INFJ IMO. Then again my IRL INFJ reference is a 9, so...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

carolyn_z said:


> I love this post... I'm interested to know if anyone has seen any fours who are not Feeler types on the MBTI and real-life examples/descriptions about what that might have looked like.
> 
> I don't personally know any and I can't think of how that would work.
> 
> ...


I mentioned both of the fours above and this is also my thread, mind you ;p. The ENTJ 4 I'm confident in. His motivation is to express his individuality and his cognitive processing is Te + Ni. Enneagram handles our emotions, so when he's being emotionally expressive, it's a healthy type 4. Very creative, original, and sensitive to others. If you strike up a logical conversation with him, however, the type 4 is compartmentalize as he's thorough in his decisiveness (Te) and sees the big picture as a concept to be filled in (Ni).

The ESTJ type 4, I know, might not actually be a type 4. I notice that a lot of types seem to reflect the type across from their wing. A lot of 4s and 8s can be both moody and volatile. I guess it might also be that reactive type group, as you later mentioned. Either way, both are strong in her. Cognitively, she's more comfortable with 8, but emotionally she's more expressive. I like Enneagram and the typing system, but it's definitely more fluid than MBTI.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Danse Macabre said:


> I'm an ENFP type 1, I find that to be quite odd. I haven't seen anyone else with that combination on this forum.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Brains said:


> The one here. As I said before, the typical 8 image (belligerent, domineering, has to be the boss, etc. basically just read the R&H description) clashes with INFJ IMO. Then again my IRL INFJ reference is a 9, so...


That does make sense. INFJ 9 will be very different from INFJ 8, and INFJ 9 is probably a more common occurrence, I suppose. (I refuse to believe that the majority of INFx 4s online are correctly typed, in one arena or the other.)


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Ace Face said:


>


Ummm, are you an ENFP, your profile doesn't indicate anything. Anyway, if you are, then welcome to my home for MBTI-Enneagram misfits. You'll be sharing a virtual room with @Danse Macabre

Speaking of bizarre, has anyone ever watched Frazier? David Hyde Pierce plays Niles, and I think he's similar to him in real life. Celebritytypes has the actor as an ENTP, which is funny considering he gives off that 1 vibe. ENTP type 1 is as fancy a unicorn as they get.

Some other fun rarities that we seemed to have discovered:
-Fe dom/aux type 8/4. Whether you want to admit it @periwinklepromise your combination isn't the norm, but there's nothing wrong with that.
-Te dom/aux type 2/4
-Fi dom/aux type 2/8
-Pe dom type 1/5
-Ji dom type 7

3, 6, 9 seem to be universal, in different ratios however, for all types. By that, I mean that I personally am not surprised by any type that is one of those three. 9 seems to be the most flexible as most any type can fit the bill, considering how adaptable they seem to be. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Some other fun rarities that we seemed to have discovered:
> -Fe dom/aux type 8/4. Whether you want to admit it @periwinklepromise your combination isn't the norm, but there's nothing wrong with that.


:frustrating: _Fine._ I will concede it's less common than some other combinations.



> 3, 6, 9 seem to be universal, in different ratios however, for all types. By that, I mean that I personally am not surprised by any type that is one of those three. 9 seems to be the most flexible as most any type can fit the bill, considering how adaptable they seem to be. Thoughts, anyone?


I feel like people think 6 and 9 are more universal than 3? People still give an ExxJ expectation for 3, in my observation.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

periwinklepromise said:


> :frustrating: _Fine._ I will concede it's less common than some other combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like people think 6 and 9 are more universal than 3? People still give an ExxJ expectation for 3, in my observation.


I agree that ExxJ could be the norm, but I've come across several ESTP type 3s. Also, a girl at work is ISTP 3w4, as is Michael Jordan and Tiger Woods, imo. ISxJ seems like it'd be rare for type 3, but according to celebritytypes, Kanye is an ISFJ, and I think we all know he's a type 3 haha.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> -Fe dom/aux type 8/4. Whether you want to admit it @periwinklepromise your combination isn't the norm, but there's nothing wrong with that.


I don't think Fe dom E8 is that odd, especially if of a Social subtype. Like, it's not the kind of fingers on a chalkboard thing as Ne dom 1, ETJ 2, INT 7, INF 8 or the like.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Brains said:


> I don't think Fe dom E8 is that odd, especially if of a Social subtype. Like, it's not the kind of fingers on a chalkboard thing as Ne dom 1, ETJ 2, INT 7, INF 8 or the like.


You're right. I'd say Fe aux/8 is a little more strange. I have yet to meet an Fe dom/aux that is type 8, though...maybe. My best friend's wife is an ENFJ. She seems like a type 2, but she does get quite angry and unleashes petty Fe judgment everywhere haha. Hell, maybe she is a type 8 *mindblown*


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Ummm, are you an ENFP, your profile doesn't indicate anything. Anyway, if you are, then welcome to my home for MBTI-Enneagram misfits. You'll be sharing a virtual room with @Danse Macabre
> 
> Speaking of bizarre, has anyone ever watched Frazier? David Hyde Pierce plays Niles, and I think he's similar to him in real life. Celebritytypes has the actor as an ENTP, which is funny considering he gives off that 1 vibe. ENTP type 1 is as fancy a unicorn as they get.
> 
> ...


Why is Ji dom 7 so uncommon? I think INTJ 7s are fairly common. INTJ 8 is one of those typings I find that people think is more common than it actually is, though.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Entropic said:


> INTJ 8 is one of those typings I find that people think is more common than it actually is, though.


This I can actually kind of see. Most times, when people claim they are both INTJ and 8, I think they're confusing being an INTJ/8 with being an asshole. _Surprisingly_, those are not mutually inclusive. 

(This is not a dig to anybody in particular, just my initial reaction in general - but esp if I think they're already annoying, haha)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

periwinklepromise said:


> This I can actually kind of see. Most times, when people claim they are both INTJ and 8, I think they're confusing being an INTJ/8 with being an asshole. _Surprisingly_, those are not mutually inclusive.
> 
> (This is not a dig to anybody in particular, just my initial reaction in general - but esp if I think they're already annoying, haha)


Oh yeah, and I'm mostly going off some old MBTI stereotypes I've seen thrown around that suggest INTJs are actually likely to be 3, 5 and 8, likely because INTJ shares cognition with ENTJ and ENTJ is also often stereotyped to be 8. It's a little funny though because when you go around and begin to sample people's typings, you will find that almost no INTJ will type as an 8 and it's actually one of the rarer type combinations (most type as 5, 3, 6, 9, no particular order).


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm Si dom and 7. True special snowflake:redface-new::congratulatory::abnormal:


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

*INFJ 3w2-1w2/7w6, sx/sp likely for instincts*
This was my favorite teacher and she looks like an INTJ at first glance. She never appeared to have very strong Fe because it didn't manifest traditionally. Something I don't think a lot of people get is that Fe/Fi are as logical as Te/Ti. All of them are logical and rational, being systematic and judgment-based. That said, she appeared to follow Te standards. Fact-oriented, straightforward, direct... taught math and science (lol the stereotypes though). 

She is rather reserved and does not care much for social stuff, both generally and with regards to instincts. She ignored a lot of standards and regarded a lot of them as BS, honestly. So, yeah, not as accommodating or appealing as you'd expect from most higher order Fe types. That said, she was quite aware of them, and I feel like she appealed not so much to people but the standards and trends themselves. Naturally, Te could do this too, but there was a certain way she seemed to follow it, feel loyal toward it. She encouraged thought that, on principle, sought to consider a different and generally more positive way of viewing something. Struck me as an interesting combination of Ni+Fe.

*ENFJ 3w2-6w7-9w8 so/sp*
A very good friend of mine. At this point it's quite obvious she's ENFJ, but she could and did at times look like a variety of types because of the way she would shift gears depending on the situation. Distinct differences between those sides. ENTJ at times, sometimes slightly ENTP. Quite competitive, results and success-driven, but still had many of the same traits as a lot of ENFJs. Understanding people based on this foundation of humanity that connects us all, caring. There was just more added on top of what might be more natural for most ENFJs. 

*INFP 7w8-8w9-4w5 sp/sx
*Good friend I met on here. Honestly, not very difficult to see him as INFP at all, but 7 is an unpopular type for INFPs, probably because of misconceptions and the way 7 is generally described and seen as outgoing and socially extroverted. Naturally 7s tend to be more narcissistic in how they escape deprivation. Self-referencing and whatnot... which fits just fine with how Fi works tbh. Not sure what else to say. He's still quite reserved and might come off more 5ish but it doesn't really fit with the motivations.
*
ESFJ 7w6-2w3-1w2 so/sp*
Classmate of mine, friend of friends. She would fit stereotypes of ESFP better than ESFJ. JFC she could be a lot to handle, though I grew to like her. The subtype description of SP 2, if I remember it correctly, would work with her to a T because she was childlike in the things she wanted. Definitely had elements of narcissism and her desires being fulfilled. Wanted to write "needs" but that wasn't right. It's definitely desires and falls more on the side of gluttony than repressed needs of 2s. Had a way of randomly flipping and becoming more serious about things she believed in and I could respect that... Thought process clearly followed types 2 and 1, and it was then when she'd be talking about things people just shouldn't do, etc. that she came off as more classically ESFJ. 

There's prob more I could post later.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Ummm, are you an ENFP, your profile doesn't indicate anything. Anyway, if you are, then welcome to my home for MBTI-Enneagram misfits. You'll be sharing a virtual room with @_Danse Macabre_


Ummm, are I an ENFP? Yes, I are an ENFP who happens to also be a 1w2, 7w8, 3w2 sx/so. Never pay attention to my profile. It lies. I fuck that shit up on purpose. I do it because it makes me laugh and it reminds me not to take this stuff too seriously, as I do actually tend to be too serious at times. But yes, I will gladly share a cozy little room with danse macabre. She's a cool ass chick.

.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Ace Face said:


> Ummm, are I an ENFP? Yes, I are an ENFP who happens to also be a 1w2, 7w8, 3w2 sx/so. Never pay attention to my profile. It lies. I fuck that shit up on purpose. I do it because it makes me laugh and it reminds me not to take this stuff too seriously, as I do actually tend to be too serious at times. But yes, I will gladly share a cozy little room with danse macabre. She's a cool ass chick.
> 
> .


I'm curious, does Ne make it more natural for your integration from 1 to 7?

General question; What other combinations could integration come easier or disintegration more likely? Perhaps it isn't a guarantee, but I'm wondering if there is some correlation. For instance:
-Se/Ne dom type 1 for integration & type 5 for disintegration.
-Fe dom/aux Type 8 for integration & type 4 for disintegration.
-Fi dom/aux type 2 for integration & type 1 for disintegration.
-Fe/Te dom type 3 for integration & type 9 for disintegration.
-Ne dom type 9 for integration & type 6 for disintegration.
-Te dom type 5 for integration & type 2 for disintegration.
-IxTx type 7 for integration & type 8 for disintegration.

I'm curious based on correlations between MBTI and likely Enneagram. These assumptions could be baseless. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Even though 6s are supposed to be universal, apart from me I've seen only one other ESFP 6 on this forum :^) Perhaps it's because people just hate calling themselves sensors.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm curious, does Ne make it more natural for your integration from 1 to 7?
> 
> General question; What other combinations could integration come easier or disintegration more likely? Perhaps it isn't a guarantee, but I'm wondering if there is some correlation. For instance:
> -Se/Ne dom type 1 for integration & type 5 for disintegration.
> ...


Neh, I think this is more related to tritype if so. I have a 5 fix for example, so it can make me seem more 5-ish, though my core is still 8. It's not per se disintegration though, but it's more just having 5 taking up more psychological space as a life issue. It stands alone outside of disintegration.



Night Huntress said:


> Even though 6s are supposed to be universal, apart from me I've seen only one other ESFP 6 on this forum :^) Perhaps it's because people just hate calling themselves sensors.


I just think it's a lack of ESFPs on this forum, lol. I also think ExxPs are more inclined to mistype as a 7 as default anyway, though I am not nearly as sure as I think it's as much of a thing that people think it actually is.

With that said, 7 is a much more common type than people give it credit for. I'd say 7 easily rivals the 369 triad.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Entropic said:


> Neh, I think this is more related to tritype if so. I have a 5 fix for example, so it can make me seem more 5-ish, though my core is still 8. It's not per se disintegration though, but it's more just having 5 taking up more psychological space as a life issue. It stands alone outside of disintegration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!!!! Attachment triad always takes first place >:|


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> No!!!! Attachment triad always takes first place >:|


First place is ours!! OURS!!!


----------

